# Another Cabelas Rumor!!



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

I Heard through the grapevine that Cabelas is getting serious about building a new store in North Central Ohio. Mansfield and Marysville were the two places they had looked hardest at. Has anyone else heard anything about this.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I haven't heard anything about it, but that would be amazing if they did. A 30 minute drive instead of a 2 hour drive would be great. Keep us posted if you hear anything else.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Haven't heard that but man would I love it if they would build one in the middle of Ohio. Marysville would be sweet. Only 15-20 minutes away. There's stores North, and South, East also but one Centrally located would be a nice gift.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

If that is true I'd be sooooo happy. I'm beyond disappointed with the local stores like Dicks and Gander. I order 75&#37; of my gear online from BPS and Cabelas. Why? Because they have what I'm looking for, when I need it. (I don't know why this is such a hard concept for other stores to comprehend.)


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

I think Columbus is severely lacking for either a BPS or cableas. I pretty much refuse to shop at Dick's anymore, and Gander Mountain is getting close to that. I think either BPS or Cabelas would make a killing in the Columbus area, and make a lot of central Ohio people real happy in the process. 

With a BPS in Cincy and a future one in Toledo, the norht and south are pretty covered. There needs to be something within an hour drive of downtown Columbus. At this point I don't care in which direction.


----------



## FishChief (May 15, 2005)

Cabelas is great! I am always amazed at how quickly I receive orders from them. I would love to see them within an hour or so. I usually go to the one in Dundee Michigan, but made a trip to the Wheeling store a couple of weeks ago. I like Dundee a little better. A Central Ohio location would be fantastic! I really want to support Gander Mountain, but it seems to be going down hill every time I go in there, I just find myself frustrated more and more with them.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

While out on my route a couple weeks back I saw a nice new pickup that said something like "Cabelas Realestate/Property development" or something like that on it..... It was at a hotel off Olentangy, so maybe someone was in down checking things out?


----------



## traveye72 (Feb 10, 2007)

My wife assures me that it will not happen and I am not allowed to talk about it anymore!!!   

I actually drove 50mins to Dick's Sunday because of Sunday's sales add. They advertised linecounting rod and reel combos. When I got there they did not have one linecounting rod and reel. Not to mention only three Reefrunners. Very disappointed. Cabellas would be awesome.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You guys are worse than a hackle of blue-hairs at at a gin-rummy get together. 

How many times has this been brought up??


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

If Marysville were picked for a future Cabelas location I would be in some serious trouble. Id probally quit my job and try to get one there, well til I ran that thought past my wife.  


Sowbelly


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I think Bucyrus needs it to boost there economy and i could leave work a little earlier to get there on my way to the lake or better yet the powell Delaware area yeah that is where it needs to be Circleville would be ok but lancaster would be a better thought somewhere in those areas would be nice
________
Shaved ***** live


----------



## buck7502 (Jul 6, 2006)

If it went to Cicleville I would probably get divorced. So be it! Lets go fishing.
I can only hope that it would go to Circleville.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I know Wadsworth, in Medina county is pushing really hard to get that store. I feel bad for Fin Feather Fur Outfitters, as any central ohio location would really hurt their business.


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

My employer works with several central Ohio land developers and contractors. There has also been rumor of Cabelas looking at land between Delaware and Sunbury at I-71 and SR 36/37. I think it's the piece of land east of the new Harley Davidson store.


----------



## 3006 (Mar 20, 2007)

They are taking a serious look at 71 and 36/37 from what I have been told from a few people I know at Cabelas corp in Nebraska. They are tryign to get the right tax deal, etc, etc.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

3006 said:


> They are taking a serious look at 71 and 36/37 from what I have been told from a few people I know at Cabelas corp in Nebraska. They are tryign to get the right tax deal, etc, etc.


That is the issue with them. They want to be tax exempt for a long time


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

BrianSipe17 said:


> That is the issue with them. They want to be tax exempt for a long time


Can't really blame them though. It seems like that's more and more the norm as communities vie for the business.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Would something like a long term tax abatement hinder the local school systems due to lost tax dollars?


----------



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

Isn't that's is what we are for!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Snag06 said:


> Isn't that's is what we are for!


What


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

If they build at 36/37 they would need to completely redesign that exit. It's just not capable of handling anymore traffic. I'm not complaining mind you. Bring it on .


----------



## Robzini (Jun 9, 2006)

Last summer, I heard they were looking at the Bellville exit on RT71. That would be a good location to pull customers from the Cleveland, Dayton, Columbus etc.


----------



## snapperr26 (Apr 15, 2004)

hello kinda new to this sight but have heard under good rumor that they are redesigning 36 37 an putting cabelas somewehere right there


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

crappiecommander, i sent you a pm,did you recieve it??


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

I read a couple of things about Cabelas building in Ohio. The first one said that they were in negotiations to build in Green, near the Akron Canton Airport. That deal fell through. The second thing I read, was printed in the Canton Repository several months ago. Supposedly, they were talking with officials in Wadsworth and had a deal nearly done. They were looking for a large piece of land to build on, and if they could find it, they would build there. I haven't heard or read anything since. 

Hopefully, something will happen. I would love to have them nearby. Its kinda nice making the trip to the one up near Detroit and to the one in WV, but I'd much rather have one less than an hour away.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

I think there's a pretty substantial commercial development planned for the 36/37 exit off 71. Maybe included with that is the redesign of the exit because Net is right, as it stands that exit can't handle much more traffic.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Freyedknot,
Sent you a P.M. I hadn't been logged in so I didn't notice your message.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Look at Wheeling - correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Cabela's paid for the intersection.

Ohio has a program like this - wasn't Polaris interchange paid for by Polaris?


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

i thought on their website in the future stores it said rossford ohio could be wrong ill go check


----------



## bigidfish (Jul 13, 2006)

Don't hate on Gander


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

BPS or Cabelas are way better than both Gander Mountain and Dicks any day of the week. Not even a fair comparison. 

I would rather drive 35-40 minutes to cabelas than 5-10 to gander mountain. Hand down, no brainer.


----------



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

Dont forget that a Cabelas is only a good thing if it is close to you. If it isnt, like Marysville would be for me, Cabela's will charge state sales tax on everything Ohio residents buy on mail orders because they have a retail location in the state.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

obxdave said:


> i thought on their website in the future stores it said rossford ohio could be wrong ill go check


You have confused Cabellas with BPS.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Scaupstopper said:


> Dont forget that a Cabelas is only a good thing if it is close to you. If it isnt, like Marysville would be for me, Cabela's will charge state sales tax on everything Ohio residents buy on mail orders because they have a retail location in the state.


He's right! Our orders from the catalog or on-line are NOT being charged tax. IF they build in Ohio, that will change.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

not to be contrarian but paying sales tax IMO is a small price to pay for having an outdoor







superstore







within a reasonable driving distance.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

buckdawg said:


> not to be contrarian but paying sales tax IMO is a small price to pay for having an outdoor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind... you struck a "HOT" button that would lead to conversations not allowed here.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

KaGee said:


> Nevermind... you struck a "HOT" button that would lead to conversations not allowed here.


ooops  no offense was intended of course


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

sales tax savings are not that great by mail ordering.remember,you get popped for shipping charges that in a lot of cases can be as much as the savings in tax,depending on price,weight.
and even with a in-state store,if you order by mail it will not be shipped from ohio,therefore is still tax exempt.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

buckdawg said:


> ooops  no offense was intended of course


Non was personally taken. 

Hey Misfit... Please Explain why the laptop I ordered on-line from DELL last month, shipped from TEXAS and charged OHIO SALES TAX?????????


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Hey Misfit... Please Explain why the laptop I ordered on-line from DELL last month, shipped from TEXAS and charged OHIO SALES TAX?????????


got me
maybe texas and ohio have a conspiracy going
i take it the unit was shipped to your door?


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Dell has retail stores in Ohio.

If they have a presence in the state they have to charge sales tax.

Like someone said above - if Cabella's open here - we will have to on mail orders.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that is the way it apparently works.there is also a use tax that is voluntary for out of state purchases from companies without a presence here.probably not many people know that.i didn't till i checked it out.last order i got from bps wasn't taxed,yet they have an ohio store,but like cabelas,they ship from their out of state office/warehouse.the tax laws are tricky and sometimes hard to keep up with.from what i've read,i'm not sure if tax is required just if the company has "offices" in state,or has any kind of outlet/store(presence).there is a difference.
i do know many states recently,with they growth in internet sales,have been pushing for laws to cash in on the lost revenues from mail order sales not bought in their own state.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

misfit said:


> ...*and even with a in-state store,if you order by mail it will not be shipped from ohio, therefore is still tax exempt...*
> 
> got me
> maybe texas and ohio have a conspiracy going
> i take it the unit was shipped to your door?


Yes, the laptop was shipped to my door.

I was charged TAX because DELL has retail outlets in Ohio. The same will happen the moment Cabellas steps foot in the state.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ok,i'm really not trying to make an issue of it,but merely trying to understand the tax situation.i can order online from bass pro,and not be charged sales tax,though they have a store in ohio.but if i go into the store i will pay tax on my purchases.like i said,the sales tax issues are confusing,and i'm no expert.i just don't quite understand the difference in one place charging and another not charging
no wonder cpa's get the big bucks,LOL.
any experts have an answer to that?


----------



## BradU20 (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm no expert.....but I am 100% sure that I do not pay tax on mail orders from Cabelas. And I live 10 mins north of Dundee, MI.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'm no expert.....but I am 100% sure that I do not pay tax on mail orders from Cabelas. And I live 10 mins north of Dundee, MI.


this is what i'm trying to get at.cabelas ships out of nebraska,i believe.and why i don't understand the tax on the computer if it was ordered online.i can understand if it was ordered through the store in toledo(or another in ohio),which wouldn't exempt it. it wasn't mentioned whether that was the case,but my guess is that's why sales tax was charged,though i could be wrong.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

misfit said:


> this is what i'm trying to get at.cabelas ships out of nebraska,i believe.and why i don't understand the tax on the computer if it was ordered online.i can understand if it was ordered through the store in toledo(or another in ohio),which wouldn't exempt it. it wasn't mentioned whether that was the case,but my guess is that's why sales tax was charged,though i could be wrong.


I know when you do your taxes, you are supposed to include online purchases that you didn't pay sales tax on so you can do it then. Don't really know why some charge and some don't though.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is Cabelas'a answer from their web site.



Why am I charged sales tax on my order?
Answer


Sales Tax is charged on mail, internet, and telephone orders for deliveries in Nebraska, Wisconsin, and South Dakota.

In addition, all orders shipped from a Cabela's Retail store to a state in which there is a Cabela's Retail store present, will be charged the applicable sales tax of that state. 


BPS 


Will I be charged sales tax on my order?
Answer
Currently we charge sales tax on orders with a ship-to Missouri address.


----------



## ab8jc (Feb 19, 2007)

If you aren't currently paying the sales & use tax on Internet purchases via your Ohio income tax return (or another method), you are a tax cheat.

Not saying it's right, wrong, or indifferent; just what the law is.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

ab8jc said:


> If you aren't currently paying the sales & use tax on Internet purchases via your Ohio income tax return (or another method), you are a tax cheat.
> 
> Not saying it's right, wrong, or indifferent; just what the law is.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckdawg you got that right. Sounds like an accountant for the Goverment talking :S  Like I'm going to do that-


----------



## snapperr26 (Apr 15, 2004)

hey all this is it contractor bid on some work for cabelas it is going right around the harley store they built up at 36 37


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

36/37 and 71 would have to be redesigned but that place is going to build up around there for sure. I get off at that exit every day for work and its only a matter of time. I allways said if i had some big bucks i would build a buckeye outdoors, Fin Fur and Feather type store there alot of traffice and 3 good lakes at that exit basically.

Now if Cabelas builds there oh boy i will be in heaven and in some deep trouble as i will pass it everyday.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

if they build it an hour away from me ,then it would still be cheaper for me to order online than drive there.columbus would be too far,and of course cleveland would be way TOOO close.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Who cares if we have to pay sales tax if Cabela's build in central Ohio...I know I don't...it is still far less than the theraputic gain I would get from having a store to browse in...by the time you factor in freight cost, etc...the trade off is about equal anyway. I would much prefer the option to visit the store and buy from it rather than mail order if I had the choice. I like to touch what I buy, especially clothing, rods and other "touchy feely" items.

The scariest part about it is that I would probably spend more money than I already do on my obsession.

Fish4Fun, if they do build at 36/37, you need to ask for a raise immediately...you are going to be in trouble man!


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't have any real evidence to back this up but I had heard some time back that Cabelas had purchased land somewhere between Ashland and Mansfield and that things were put on hold because the ownership from Fin Feather Fur wasn't too keen on the idea, but I never heard much else about it. That was probably 6 months ago I heard that.


----------



## ab8jc (Feb 19, 2007)

buckdawg said:


>


Is that directed at me, or at the law? 

I'm a CPA, have been doing tax for 12 years now. It *is* the law. But so is 35MPH on the road in front of my house, and I've been known to exceed that myself on occasion....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yes it is the law.many states have the same law.but with all the other taxes we have to pay,i don't feel a bit guilty about the little cheating i do with the rare online purchases i make 
and i don't think they'll be knocking at my door any time soon


----------



## LyleStyle (Jun 22, 2006)

the gazette yesterday was talking about 36 and 71 and among other things said cabelas has expressed interest in building there.


----------

